# Kribensis



## mrbprint (Nov 15, 2010)

Are Kribs a seasonal item? I have been in 5-6 LFS in my area and haven't see any. Even Rams are few and far between.
Tony


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mrbprint said:


> Are Kribs a seasonal item? I have been in 5-6 LFS in my area and haven't see any. Even Rams are few and far between.
> Tony


They shouldn't be seasonal.. no idea what the issue is. I would guess the local supplier is simply out.


----------

